# Pioneer Peak ! Alaska



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

We finally got a break in the clouds! took a 15 minute drive up to Hatcher's Pass and got to hang out with friends :thumb:










Same mountain 6,398 ft Pioneer Peak, a monolith above the Matanuska Valley. 
Below it you can see the small town of Palmer.

pic quality isn't great, taken at 9:45pm and my battery was almost dead! 
Gosh I love this place.. saw two moose (cow/calf pair) along the road on the way back but the batteries were long gone! if it weren't a last minute detour i wouldn't have forgotten them


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah as you can see.. in Alaska we don't have 'foothills' it's all or nothing baby!! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW!!! That is spectacular! At least you were able to get some pics before your batteries gave out!
The only mountains I've ever been to were in TN, so I am used to the foothills! In fact, they start about 45 mins from here, long before you get into TN. I LOVE the Gatlinburg area. I think one of the tallest mountains I've been on might be Clingman's Dome? Not sure though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Since I can't sleep, and seeing your post it got me thinking about the mountains...LOL 
Clingman's Dome is the tallest peak in TN, 6,643 ft. They have a walking trail 1/2 mile from the top - we took it last summer for the first time, and it was spectacular! What was even so neat was the temperature change. It was in the mid to upper 80s down in the valley, and only in the mid to lower 60s up on the dome and windy. 

What kind of temp changes are on Pioneer Peak? Do you know? Just curious. We were all in summer attire forgetting about the temp change LOL


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful pic, I think. So dusky... Gorgeous mountain. My parents love Alaska, they have been there three times


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks !

well down in the Valley the temp was 57-60 (when a cloud passed over and poured rain, hail and (we EVEN HAD THUNDER!!!) we get thunder once...maybe once a year) and the temp rose to almost 61ish when the clouds passed and the sun beat down hard. we got up to the pass, which is actually an old gold mine, called Independence Mine and it was 40's and with a slight breeze. 
Up there the weather is usually way off whats happening down below.. I went up there many times early in the morning for hiking and usually you cannot see 500 feet in front of you because the fog is so thick. Other days it's clear, lots of ground squirrels, beaver, moose and bear, to top it off there's a lake at the summit...called Summit Lake.. I know, original. Anyway it's clear blue and freezing!! it's fed by glacier water, and little waterfalls all around it. Only crazy Alaskan's or tourists jump in.. LOL
I'm planning a 2 dat camping trip up there.. i'll bring batteries and take pictures for you guys


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

The pictures are just amazing!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A camping trip there would be so neat! I wish I lived closer!!

I just realized I had some pics up from our camping trip in TN last summer. Here are some pics from Clingman's Dome looking down at the 'rolling hills' haha...
Let's see if it works this time... <flickr and their changes...bleh...>




























When we were on the trail going up to the dome









Camping in TN seems to be a real challenge if you want to camp at one of the state owned parks/lakes. We got REALLY lucky and got a camp spot with only 3 left - no electric, so we were doing it right LOL
Douglas Lake in Seiverville, TN at sunrise...most beautiful sunrise I'd ever seen










Mountains to me are just a symbol of beauty, and intimidation. I love them. I'd always dreamed of going out west to see the Rocky's. When I was a kid I begged my parents to take me to Denver, CO LOL Never happened, my dad told me I had to be happy with the Smoky's!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...nice pics all......... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So much enjoy both of your pics!

I tell ya, mts everywhere at least stateside are nothing compared to the ones in Alaska they are way bigger in real life & just stunning!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Breathtakingl view! I would love to take that drive sometime, you will have to show me where you go


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I meant to ask Katrina - which camera did you end up settling with? 

I agree Nancy - I have heard the mountains there are spectacular. A friend just took a cruise there last month and raved about how beautiful Alaska was, and that was after I begged and pleaded for her to pack me in her suitcase so I could go too! LOL!

I can imagine the weather up there changes quite a bit on the peaks. See a little bit of everything all in one day!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I got a canon powershot.. same model  next year I will upgrade.

I agree .. I LOVE ALASKA


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pics. I work for a pet supply company called PetEdge and we send many orders to a pet store called Pet Zoo that has locations in Wasilla, Palmer and a couple other Alaska towns. It is neat to "know" someone from one of the towns and to see pics, even if they are from a distance, of another of the towns. 

Jen


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah Pet Zoo is downtown Wasilla, mostly small animals. Animal Food Warehouse is the Livestock feed store in Palmer (love that place)


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Man I miss Alaska.  I'm so tired of the hot weather. Baa Baa would love it. Not sure how the goats would like the winter. It is better than this cold, wet, mess we call winter here. :sigh: You know....goat coats are easy to make....Hey Honey....Let's load up the "kids" and go to Alaska! :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> oh yeah as you can see.. in Alaska we don't have 'foothills' it's all or nothing baby!! LOL


Too funny ...here in NC they talk about weather in the mtns and the foothills all the time. Great photo what a view!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha! actually my goat love the winter, 75 is just TOO hot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Breathtaking :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks!

and THE FAIR IS TOMORROW!
took my goats in for vet check and pen set-up. I only took 6...i was planning on 12.

the ADGA show is tomorrow morning, be prepared to Photos!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Good Luck Katrina! I can't wait for pics! There is a IBGA show here I believe Sept 2nd that I plan on going to, I've never been to a goat show so I am excited to go! I hope your goats do well and have lots of fun!


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> haha! actually my goat love the winter, 75 is just TOO hot


75 LOL Here it has been over 95 for 27 days. Try to keep a herd of black goats cool :laugh: I have mist heads all over the place and it really helps. Now they will even let me sponge them down and I saw them out in a drizzle the other day... now they like a little water, guess they figure it does not hurt like they thought ...goats go figure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Luck at the show... :thumb: 

75 degree's.......... nice... :thumb: We have had 110 degrees... for the past couple of days ...it has been miserable......we are starting some relief now... with 97 degrees.... :doh: :help:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just got a break from the heat a few days ago. Yesterday it was only 78! Today 82. It'll get a little warmer each day, but not as bad as it was over a week ago. Now if we had some rain...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Delaware is FLAT!!!! On our property my house is on the "highest elevation" and you can barely tell it's slightly higher then the road. LOL

The first time we went to Enchanted Hill to pick up the babies the GPS took us over the mountain (Bent Mountain). Hadn't been in an area with mountains in a while. What an experience driving over the mountain on the winding road with no guard rails.

The September/October issue of AAA World has a picture somewhere in Alaska on the cover. Just gorgeous!! The article was about Denali National Park - the picture of the mountain was so beautiful. Would love to take a trip to Alaska some day.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd love to go to the East Coast.. never been, I saw my first sandy beach in 2009 during our trip to California.

Here's some Dairy goat show pics 
There's AGS today, and Open show tomorrow, 4-H is next week








http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs423.snc4/46595_153281994683606_100000054192976_456123_1089258_n.jpg[/img]
















































































































































































































I'll add captions later :shades:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Was the Rockstar for you or the goats? LOL :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Was the Rockstar for you or the goats? LOL :wink:


 :laugh:

Nice goats... they had at the show.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics, looks like fun! I have to say some of the goats expressions were funny! LOL So were any of those yours?

I'm excited about the show coming up here soon for the boers, I need to check the calendar again. It's only about 15 minutes from where we live, I'll have to take my camera 

What kind of collars do you all use to show your goats? Is it the dog chains <we call em' choker chains>? What about leashes? I'd think these would be the same kind you'd use in 4-h? Just curious... I'd like to eventually get everything we need for the kids to learn how to stand and walk their goats, we will be working with our doeling soon, just so she has good manners, and will walk on a leash


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks
I had an Alpine buck and Alpine Doe there.. not sure If i posted those..

I use flat nylon collars or choke chains. I prefer choke chains, they look cleaner.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

What great photos!


----------

